# sun visor = σκιάδιο ή σκίαστρο;



## nickel (Aug 4, 2012)

sun visor

Πώς το λέμε, αλήθεια, το πλαίσιο στο πάνω μέρος του παρμπρίζ που βοηθά να μην τυφλώνονται ο οδηγός και ο συνοδηγός από το φως του ήλιου; Το λέμε *σκίαστρο*;

Δεν τα πάω καλά με την ορολογία του αυτοκινήτου (και πού να μπούμε κάτω από το καπό!), οπότε ρωτάω ανερυθρίαστα τους γνωρίζοντες.

«Ναι, σκίαστρο» λέει μια οδηγός.
«Εγώ το λέω σκιάδιο» πετάγεται μια άλλη.

Ρίχνω μια ματιά σε λεξικά, προσθέτω στη σοδειά το _αλεξήλιο_ και το _παρασολέι_ (έτσι, χωρίς -γ στο τέλος).

Τόση φασαρία για ένα μαραφέτι της καθημερινότητας. Μα τι λέτε εσείς στα αυτοκίνητα; Χαμήλωσε το αποτέτοιο να μη σε στραβώνει ο ήλιος;

Ας δούμε τι λένε τα λεξικά μας, γιατί εδώ ο διορθωτής μού υπογραμμίζει για λάθος το _σκιάδιο_.

Το ΛΚΝ το ξέρει το *σκιάδιο* και το ξέρει με την ορθογραφία που το ξέρουν στην πιάτσα. Ήρθε η ώρα να φρεσκάρουν και τους ορισμούς τους:

*σκιάδιο* το : (λόγ.) είδος πλατύγυρου ψάθινου καπέλου το οποίο προστάτευε από τον ήλιο.
[λόγ. < ελνστ. σκιάδειον (και σφαλερή γραφή σκιάδιον), αρχ. σημ.: `προστατευτικό για τον ήλιο΄] 

Στο ΛΚΝ πάντως δεν έχουν ακούσει το *σκίαστρο*. Αντιθέτως, στο ΛΝΕΓ γνωρίζουν το *σκίαστρο* και θεωρούν ότι είναι το *sun visor*:

*σκίαστρο (το)* [1845] {σκιάστρ-ου | -ων} (λόγ.) 1. αντικείμενο που κάνει σκιά: _τα εσωτερικά σκίαστρα αυτοκινήτου_, που κάνουν σκιά στον οδηγό. 2. το αμπαζούρ (βλ.λ.).

Ενώ το *σκιάδιο* έχει εξαφανιστεί ανάμεσα σε λαϊκό και λόγιο τύπο:

*σκιάδι *(το) {σκιαδ-ιού | -ιών} (λαϊκ.) πλατύγυρο καπέλο που φοριέται συνήθ. από τους αγρότες ως μέσο προφύλαξης από την πολύωρη έκθεσή τους στον ήλιο. Επίσης (λόγ.) *σκιάδειο* [αρχ.]. [ΕΤΥΜ. μεσν. < αρχ. σκιάδ(ε)ιον (η γραφή με -_ει_- είναι αρχαιότερη και καλύτερα τεκμηριωμένη), υποκ. τού ουσ. _σκιά_]

Ευρήματα:
παρμπρίζ - "σκίαστρο" (2.520 ευρήματα)
παρμπρίζ "σκιάδιο" (1.650 ευρήματα - 0 για *_σκιάδειο_)


----------



## Alfie (Aug 5, 2012)

Στη δεκαετία του 60 ήταν συχνή η χρήση της λέξης παρασολέιγ από τους φωτογράφους για τον sun visor. 
Έτσι κάτι τέτοιο πχ http://tinyurl.com/c6z7x8u
Σε σημερινή αναζήτηση όμως προκύπτει κυρίως
http://tinyurl.com/cnqsyh6
Δεν έχω δει ποτέ παρασολέιγ σε ψηφιακή μηχανή. Sic Transit.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2012)

Έχουν τεθεί πολλά ζητήματα στο παρόν νήμα, οπότε ας τα πιάσουμε ένα-ένα:
.
*1. Τα αγγλικά συνώνυμα του περί ου ο λόγος αντικειμένου στην αγγλική γλώσσα**sun visor* = *sun shade*​.
*2. Οι αποδόσεις που λημματογραφούνται στα ΕΙΔΙΚΑ αγγλοελληνικά λεξικά του πεδίου*3 Χ *αλεξήλιο*, 1 Χ *σκίαστρο*, κανένα *σκιάδιο*, κανένα *ηλιοκόφτης*​

[*=1]Εδώ τα λεξικά ΔΕΝ δείχνουν να ακολουθούν την πιάτσα, παρόλο που ειδικά το ένα από αυτά (που το δίνει _αλεξήλιο_) δεν αστοχεί συχνά στις αποδόσεις του. Εκείνο που μπορούμε να πούμε είναι ότι για κάποιον λόγο οι συντάκτες των συγκεκριμένων λεξικών δείχνουν να προτίμησαν την ασφαλέστερη επιλογή (που είναι και υπερώνυμο στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση), κίνηση που ενδεχομένως μπορεί να δικαιολογηθεί (απ' όσους παροικούν την αυτοκινητική Ιερουσαλήμ) από το γεγονός ότι συχνά οι εταιρικοί κατάλογοι υλικών εμφανίζουν μεταξύ τους πολυτυπία ακόμη και σε απλούς όρους — οπότε ένας όρος-ομπρέλα είναι πάντα ασφαλής.
[*=1]Περιορισμένης χρήσης είναι στην πιάτσα και ο όρος _*ηλιοκόφτης*_ (που δεν προαναφέρθηκε) για το εν λόγω αντικείμενο.
.
*3. Ποια είναι η σημαντικότερη παρενέργεια από τη λημματογράφηση «σκιάδι» (αντί του πολύ συνηθέστερου «σκιάδιο») στο ΛΝΕΓ*Καλώς ή κακώς το ΛΝΕΓ δεν περιλαμβάνει πληροφορίες σχετικά με την προφορά των λέξεων στα λήμματά του. Ωστόσο οι λέξεις _*σκιάδιο *_και _*σκιάδι *_εμφανίζουν μια καίρια διαφορά μεταξύ τους: Το μεν πρώτο είναι ασυνίζητο, ενώ το δεύτερο είναι συνιζημένο. Επειδή δε το _σκιάδι _δεν υπάρχει στο ΛΚΝ (που παραθέτει προφορά), ο χρήστης τού ΛΝΕΓ μόνον διαισθαντικά μπορεί να αποφύγει τη λανθασμένη προφορά. Ευτυχώς η συγκεκριμένη πληροφορία δίνεται στο ΝΕΛ.​.
*4. Πώς καταγράφοναι οι σχετικές λέξεις σε άλλα λεξικά;*Το ΝΕΛ δεν λημματογραφεί το _σκίαστρο_ — αλλά εδώ που τα λέμε δεν λημματογραφεί ούτε το _αλεξήλιο _(!). Δυστυχώς δεν έχω εδώ πρόχειρο το ΜΕΛ για να κάνω συγκρίσεις. Ο Θησαυρός του Γιοβάνη έχει το _*σκιάδι *_(Α _σκιάδιον _κ. _σκιάδειον_) με τις σημασίες: 1. ομπρέλα για τον ήλιο (*ΣτΖ:* Δηλ. «_*αλεξήλιο*_» ή «_*παρασόλι*_») 2. καπέλο με πλατύ γύρο ǁ Α 1. άμαξα με σκεπή 2. πέτασος άνθους. Λημματογραφεί επίσης το _*σκιάδιο *_με δύο διακριτές σημασίες, μία της βοτανικής και μία εκκκλησιαστική. Τέλος λημματογραφεί το _*σκίασμα *_"οτιδήποτε σκιάζει, ρίχνει σκιά", του οποίου μία από τις σημασίες που καταγράφονται είναι και "σκέπη, κάλυμμα". Σημειώνεται ότι αφενός μεν η επίσης λεξικογραφημένη _*σκιάδα *_(Α _σκιάς_) είναι μεγάλης κλίμακας κατασκεύασμα (δηλ. κιόσκι) ή οικοδόμημα ή αναδενδράδα (οπότε σ' όλα εκτός θέματος εδώ), αφετέρου δε το _σκίαστρο _παραμένει κι εδώ αλημματογράφητο.​.
*5. Σκιάδιο
*Αυτός είναι ο όρος που χρησιμοποιείται κατά κανόνα για την απόδοση του αγγλ. _sun visor/shade_. Προσωπική μου εκτίμηση είναι ότι η κατάληξη _-(ά)διο_ προτιμάται διότι πρόκειται για ένα σχετικά μικρών διαστάσεων αντικείμενο (βλ. σχετ. σχόλιο κ. παρακάτω στο §6 για το _σκίαστρο_)· πρβλ. λ.χ. _φυλλάδιο_. Η νομιμοποιητική επικράτηση του συγκεκριμένου όρου στο πεδίο που μας απασχολεί επικυρώνεται από το ότι αυτός χρησιμοποιείται για να περιγράψει τον όρο (και μάλιστα ως κατηγορία) στο car.gr: http://www.car.gr/parts/?ca=228.​

[*=1]Πού αλλού χρησιμοποιείται στο αυτοκίνητο το «σκιάδιο»; Έτσι ονομάζεται και το συρόμενο αλεξήλιο στις ηλιοροφές.
[*=1]Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι ο ορισμός για το _*σκιάδιο *_είναι: εσωτερικό αντιηλιακό αναδιπλούμενο πέτασμα που είναι εγκατεστημένο κατά ζεύγος εκατέρωθεν του εσωτερικού καθρέφτη στο επάνω μέρος του αλεξηνέμου (παρμπρίζ) αυτοκινήτου· συχνά είναι επίσης και πλευρικά ημιπεριστρεφόμενο· δύναται να είναι επίσης συρόμενο προς τα κάτω (σε λεωφορεία) ή προς τα εμπρός (σε ηλιοροφές οχημάτων). Δεν περιορίζεται μόνο στο να βοηθά να μην τυφλώνονται ο οδηγός κι ο συνοδηγός από το φως του ήλιου, αλλά προστατεύει κι από την αντηλιά (που είναι θάνατος όταν οδηγάς μεσημεριάτικα στον κάμπο). Το συναφές ρήμα για τη χρήση του σκιαδίου, πέρα από το προαναφερθέν «χαμηλώνω», είναι (συνηθέστερα) και το «κατεβάζω» και (λογιότερα) το «αναδιπλώνω».
[*=1]Το χαρακτηριστικό του σκιαδίου είναι πως είναι κατασκευασμένο κατά κανόνα από μαλακό και/ή αφρώδες πλαστικό και συχνότατα είναι στο ίδιο ή σε παραπλήσιο χρώμα με τον ουρανό του αυτοκινήτου. Αυτό ισχύει και για το σκιάδιο της ηλιοροφής. Στα λεωφορεία νέου τύπου το συρόμενο προς τα κάτω σκιάδιο είναι συνήθως φτιαγμένο από γκριζωπό ενισχυμένο πανί που σύρεται πάνω σε δύο μεταλλικές βέργες-οδηγούς.
[*=1]Το σκιάδιο του συνοδηγού συχνά διαθέτει καθρέφτη καλλωπισμού (vanity mirror) με πλαφονιέρα (vanity lights), ενώ του οδηγού έχει συχνά καθρέφτη με κάλυμμα (flip-up cover). Η ύπαρξη πλαφονιέρας οδηγεί και στον (ντανταϊστικό) σύμπλοκο όρο «φωτιζόμενο σκιάδιο».
.
*6. Σκίαστρο
*Και το _σκίαστρο _χρησιμοποιείται (αν και πολύ πιο περιορισμένα) για να δηλώσει το αντικείμενο που ορίσαμε προηγουμένως ως «σκιάδιο», αλλά όπως θα δούμε και παρακάτω είναι ένας πολύ ευρύτερος σημασιακά όρος σε σχέση με το _σκιάδιο_· μια πρώτη ιδέα μάς δίνει αυτός ακόμη ο ορισμός που παρατίθεται στο ΛΝΕΓ, και που μιλά ρητά για «εσωτερικά σκίαστρα». Επομένως, αν και τυπικώς δεν είναι λανθασμένη η σύμφραση «εσωτερικό σκίαστρο», εμείς οφείλουμε να καταγράψουμε το τι ισχύει στην πράξη — και στην πράξη το εν λόγω αντικείμενο καλείται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά «σκιάδιο» (βλ. §5 ανωτέρω).
Το «σκίαστρο», από την άλλη, χρησιμοποιείται κατά κανόνα για να δηλώσει την εξωτερικά προσαρμοζόμενη αντιηλιακή διάταξη η οποία τοποθετείται σε φορτηγά, ημιφορτηγά, βαν (κλούβες) και κλασικά αυτοκίνητα. Στη φωτογραφία που ακολουθεί έχω επισημάνει σε κόκκινο πλαίσιο ένα τέτοιο χαρακτηριστικό σκίαστρο:​


Ο αντίστοιχος αγγλικός όρος για αυτό το _σκίαστρο _είναι *cab visor* ή *exterior visor* ή *external/exterior sun-visor*. Χάρη στο Άμαζον μπορείτε ν' αγοράσετε ένα τέτοιο για το φορτηγό Volvo σας. Κάποιες ακόμη φωτογραφίες: http://goo.gl/n81tQ.​

[*=1]Το σκίαστρο είναι κατά κανόνα κατασκευασμένο από σκληρό φιμέ (ή μαύρο) ακρυλικό φύλλο ικανού πάχους, συνήθως κουρμπαρισμένο. Ανάλογα σκίαστρα τοποθετούνται και εξωτερικά στο χείλος προσβολής των ηλιοροφών και των εμπρόσθιων παραθύρων, όπου παίζουν επίσης και ρόλο ανεμοθραύστη — αλλά όταν ο ανεμοθραύστης είναι φιμέ για ηλιοπροστασία τότε θα τον ακούσετε και «σκίαστρο» (με προσδιοριστικό για το πού προσαρμόζεται επί του αυτοκινήτου)· λ.χ. εδώ βλέπουμε ένα τέτοιο σκίαστρο ηλιοροφής:




[*=1]Στην πιάτσα το σκίαστρο των φορτηγών ονομάζεται επίσης _*γείσο *_(_το_) και _*γείσος *_(_ο_)· το δεύτερο sic και μην φρικάρετε.
[*=1]Στα κλασικά αυτοκίνητα το σκίαστρο μπορεί να είναι περιπλοκότερης σχεδίασης και να είναι βαμμένο στο χρώμα του αυτοκινήτου.
[*=1]Πού αλλού χρησιμοποιείται στο αυτοκίνητο το «σκίαστρο»; Ένας άλλος τρόπος προσθήκης ηλιοπροστασίας στο άνω μέρος του ανεμοθώρακα είναι όχι με εξωτερική διάταξη (γείσο), αλλά με μια σκουρόχρωμη αυτοκόλλητη λωρίδα της οποίας το μήκος καταλαμβάνει όλο το πλάτος τού παρμπρίζ και το πλάτος της είναι γύρω στα δέκα εκατοστά το μέγιστο. Τότε έχουμε ένα «αυτοκόλλητο σκίαστρο»· συχνά δε τα αυτοκόλλητα σκίαστρα χρησιμοποιούνται ως μέσα προβολής διαφημιστικών μηνυμάτων. Στην αγορά κυκλοφορεί και η σύναψη «αυτοκόλλητο σκιάδιο» αλλά με υποπενταπλάσια συχνότητα.
[*=1]Υπάρχει στο αυτοκίνητο και κάποιου άλλου είδους «σκίαστρο»; Βεβαίως! Αν παρατηρήσετε τα φανάρια ορισμένων Σκαραβαίων θα δείτε πάνω τους ένα χρωμιωμένο φρυδάκι· αυτό το αξεσουάρ τοποθετείται πολύ συχνότερα σε μοτοσικλέτες (όπου η χρήση του δεν είναι πάντα διακοσμητική) καθότι εκεί ο αναβάτης βρίσκεται πολύ πιο κοντά στην πηγή φωτισμού — και καλείται (όπως ήδη θα μαντέψατε) «σκίαστρο». Αντιστοιχεί στο αγγλικό *anti-glare shield* (ή σκέτα *glare shield*)· χρειάζεται δε μεγάλη προσοχή διότι αν μπερδέψετε τα _headlight _και _shield _ή _guard_ μπορεί να καταλήξετε με τον όρο _headlight __guard_ ο οποίος δηλώνει ένα εντελώς διαφορετικό πράγμα (είναι το προστατευτικό του φαναριού από κρούσεις και θραύση). Αυτό το «σκίαστρο» έχει συνάφεια με τη 2η σημασία της λέξης στο ΛΝΕΓ (δηλ. με το "αμπαζούρ") και δεν είναι υπώνυμο του όρου «αλεξήλιο». Ακολουθούν επεξηγηματικές φωτογραφίες:






​

[*=1]Πού αλλού χρησιμοποιείται το «σκίαστρο» σε συναφή πεδία; Σκίαστρο μπορεί να υπάρχει και σε όλων των ειδών τα κράνη (μοτοσικλετών, πιλότων, στρατιωτών κλπ). Επίσης σκίαστρο μπορεί να ονομάζεται ένα μικρό σκέπαστρο ή στέγαστρο σε χώρους στάθμευσης οχημάτων.
.
*7. Αλεξήλιος & Αντιηλιακός
*Σε σύγκριση με τους δύο προαναφερθέντες όρους, τα _αλεξήλιος _& _αντιηλιακός _εμφανίζουν ένα πλεονέκτημα: μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν ως επιθετικοί προσδιορισμοί σε σύμπλοκους όρους. Ωστόσο στην πράξη το _αλεξήλιος _είναι ουσιαστικά (no pun intended) ανύπαρκτο με μορφή επιθέτου στον χώρο της αυτοκινητικής ορολογίας, και το βρίσκουμε μόνον ως ουσιαστικό (βλ. §2 ανωτέρω). Αντίθετα το _αντιηλιακός _είναι σε συχνότατη χρήση, δίνοντάς μας λ.χ. τα:​

[*=1]*Αντιηλιακή μεμβράνη* (window tint film), που επικολλάται στα τζάμια των αυτοκινήτων για μόνιμη ηλιοπροστασία (και διασφάλιση διακριτικότητας).
[*=1]*Αντιηλιακό στόρι* (window sunblind), που παρέχει μόνιμη σκίαση (κατά κανόνα στα πίσω πλευρικά τζάμια).
[*=1]*Αντιηλιακή κουρτίνα* (τα γνωστά «κουρτινάκια»), που προσφέρουν δυνατότητα σκίασης στο πίσω τζάμι.
[*=1]*Αντιηλιακή ζελατίνα* (helmet sun-blocker), που τοποθετείται σε κράνη.
[*=1]Επισημαίνεται πως, παρά το γεγονός ότι στο γενικό λεξιλόγιο και ιδίως στο ουσιαστικό έχει επέλθει η απλοποίηση σε «αντηλιακό», ο χώρος του αυτοκινήτου δεν έχει ακολουθήσει και κατά κανόνα χρησιμοποιεί το επίθετο στη μορφή «αντιηλιακός».
.
*8. Ηλιοκόφτης & Ηλιοπροστασία
*Όπως προαναφέραμε (§2), ο όρος _ηλιοκόφτης _είναι σπάνιος σε χρήση, και περιγράφει κι αυτός το _σκιάδιο_. Από την άλλη, η χρήση του όρου _ηλιοπροστασία _(ΣτΖ: η «ηλιοπροστασία» είναι κανονικά μετρήσιμο ουσιαστικό) για να δηλωθεί το _σκιάδιο _είναι λανθασμένη· αντιγράφω τη 2η σημασία από το ΛΝΕΓ: το κάλυμμα που τοποθετείται στο παρμπρίζ του αυτοκινήτου για να προστατεύει από τον ήλιο το εσωτερικό του (αγγλ. sun protection).​.
*9. **Παρασολέιγ
*Το να λέμε ότι το _παρασολέιγ _στη φωτογραφία ονομαζόταν ποτέ στην αγγλική γλώσσα «sun visor» είναι εντελώς άκυρο. Ήδη από την εποχή των μηχανών μεγάλου φορμά μια κανονική κατά τ' άλλα φυσούνα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως παρασολέιγ εντός ή και εκτός στούντιο. Με την έλευση των φακών SLR, το παρασολέιγ έγινε αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι της φωτογραφίας — και αντιστοιχεί στο αγγλικό *lens hood*. Και, φυσικά, το παρασολέιγ (που επίσης καλείται κι αυτό επισήμως «αλεξήλιο») ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟ κομμάτι και της ψηφιακής φωτογράφησης με dSLR. Δεδομένου δε ότι τα λεξικά δεν λημματογραφούν ούτε αυτήν τη λέξη, ας δώσουμε κι εδώ τον αντίστοιχο ορισμό: αδιαφανής κύλινδρος από μέταλλο, πλαστικό ή ελαστικό ο οποίος εμποδίζει την πρόσπτωση ανεπιθύμητου φωτός ή λάμψης στην επιφάνεια του φακού, προσαρμόζεται (συνήθ. βιδωτά ή μπαγιονέτ) στο εμπρόσθιο επίπεδο του φακού και χαρακτηρίζεται από γεωμετρία εναρμονισμένη με το εστιακό μήκος του φακού για τον οποίο προορίζεται.​


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2012)

Ό,τι και να πούμε, λίγο θα 'ναι. Φανταζόμουν ότι είχα χτυπήσει φλέβα, αλλά δεν περίμενα να είναι τόσο πλούσια. Συντάσσομαι απόλυτα με τη διαφοροποίηση που κάνεις ανάμεσα σε *σκιάδιο* και *σκίαστρο*. Θα είχα μάλιστα προτείνει το _σκίαστρο_ για το _blind_, που τελικά το έχεις «αντιηλιακό στόρι».

Και πολλά ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Θα είχα μάλιστα προτείνει το _σκίαστρο_ για το _blind_, που τελικά το έχεις «αντιηλιακό στόρι».


----------



## hakkinen (Dec 11, 2014)

*electric blind*

Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Χρειάστηκε να μεταφράσω τον όρο "electric blind", που αναφέρεται στο στοιχείο που καλύπτει/κρύβει την ηλιοροφή ενός αυτοκινήτου, εσωτερικά. Το "σκίαστρο" μου ήρθε αυθόρμητα, μετά όμως σκέφτηκα και το "σκιάδιο", με κυρίεψαν αμφιβολίες, πραγματοποίησα μια αναζήτηση και κατέληξα στο συγκεκριμένο forum που με έχει ξελασπώσει αμέτρητες φορές. Δεν φανταζόμουν ότι θα έπεφτα πάνω σε παρόμοιο θέμα. 

Θεώρησα περιττό να ανοίξω νέο thread, οπότε θα θέσω την ερώτησή μου εδώ. Από το post του μέλους Zazula προκύπτει ότι η ενστικτώδης μετάφρασή μου ήταν λανθασμένη. Το "αντηλιακό στόρι" μάλλον είναι και το πιο κοντινό στο "electric blind", σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω, αλλά δεν μου αρέσει ιδιαίτερα. Ούτε βέβαια το "κουρτίνα" μου αρέσει, γιατί κατά τη γνώμη μου παραπέμπει σε ύφασμα που κρέμεται από κάπου, ενώ τα "κουρτινάκια" που χρησιμοποιούμε σαν λέξη συχνά, όταν αναφερόμαστε σε αυτοκίνητα, κατά κανόνα περιγράφουν το γνωστό διάτρητο ύφασμα που καθόλου δεν μοιάζει με αυτό που θέλω να περιγράψω εγώ και μπορείτε να δείτε στη φωτογραφία που ακολουθεί.






Τελικά, πόσο "καταχρηστική" θα ήταν η χρήση του "σκίαστρο" που για κάποιον ανεξήγητο λόγο μου κάθεται καλύτερα; 

Και, άσχετα με την δική μου προτίμηση, το ότι μιλάμε για κάτι που κρύβει εντελώς τη γυάλινη επιφάνεια της οροφής, αντί να περιορίζει απλά το φως που εισέρχεται στην καμπίνα, πόσο επηρεάζει τη λέξη που θα χρησιμοποιούσαμε;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 11, 2014)

Το (αναμενόμενο, λόγω blind) «(ηλεκτρικό) στόρι» χρησιμοποιείται στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, όπως επιβεβαίωσα από ανταλλακτικάδες.
Όμως επίσης (και σε καταλόγους ανταλλακτικών) χρησιμοποιείται το «σκιάδιο»: http://www.etk.cc/bmw/EL/search/selectGroup/56779/51_2024/51447374906 και http://www.car.gr/parts/view/1248506/
Τέλος χρησιμοποιείται και ο όρος «συρόμενη επένδυση (ηλιοροφής/πανοραμικής)»: http://www.etk.cc/bmw/EL/search/selectCar/E70/SAV/BMW+X5+M/ECE/54/54_0358/


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2014)

(Καλωσήρθες, hakkinen.)

Στο Χρηστικό γράφει και το *συρόμενο σκίαστρο*. Θα ήταν η προσωπική μου προτίμηση.


----------



## hakkinen (Dec 12, 2014)

Zazula και nickel σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

(Καλώς σας βρήκα.)


----------

